# River walk #6 ...What a surprise!!!!



## Dewfus (Jul 5, 2021)

Only found 1 bottle but man I'm thinking it's pretty old can't find anything on it yet hopeing one of you fine ladies and gentlemen on here can give me an estimate on age possibly oldest I've found yet pretty stoked even though it's a slick.


----------



## Dewfus (Jul 5, 2021)

Dewfus said:


> Only found 1 bottle but man I'm thinking it's pretty old can't find anything on it yet hopeing one of you fine ladies and gentlemen on here can give me an estimate on age possibly oldest I've found yet pretty stoked even though it's a slick.


----------



## Dewfus (Jul 5, 2021)

Dewfus said:


> View attachment 227176View attachment 227177View attachment 227178


The bottom says  1465 on top and C.B. & C.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jul 5, 2021)

Nice find!  It's a ginger ale bottle, likely Irish since that's where a lot of them originated.  It dates to the late 19th century or maybe early 20th century, not as old as a similar bottle made in the US would be, unfortunately.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jul 5, 2021)

Dewfus said:


> The bottom says  1465 on top and C.B. & C.


C.B. & Co it looks like Charles Boldt (glass) Company Cincinnati, Ohio 1900-1919.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Mailman1960 (Jul 5, 2021)

Dewfus said:


> The bottom says  1465 on top and C.B. & C.


You could always count on the the best B.I's (bottle lnvesigaters) available right on this site.


----------



## Mjbottle (Jul 6, 2021)

Nice find!


----------



## Dewfus (Jul 6, 2021)

Ty I love the hunt lol


----------



## Dewfus (Jul 6, 2021)

Mailman1960 said:


> You could always count on the the best B.I's (bottle lnvesigaters) available right on this site.


Sure can lol(!!!


----------



## Dewfus (Jul 6, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> C.B. & Co it looks like Charles Boldt (glass) Company Cincinnati, Ohio 1900-1919.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Thank my friend Im still stoked


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Jul 7, 2021)

CanadianBottles said:


> Nice find!  It's a ginger ale bottle, likely Irish since that's where a lot of them originated.  It dates to the late 19th century or maybe early 20th century, not as old as a similar bottle made in the US would be, unfortunately.



While most of these types of bottles are from overseas I always will note that some could likely be American as select bottlers here did use that type of semi-torpedo bottom.  Here is an example of one from the United States that I own. It's embossed: J.S. Hazard / Norwich, Conn / American / Ginger Ale


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jul 8, 2021)

PlaneDiggerCam said:


> While most of these types of bottles are from overseas I always will note that some could likely be American as select bottlers here did use that type of semi-torpedo bottom.  Here is an example of one from the United States that I own. It's embossed: J.S. Hazard / Norwich, Conn / American / Ginger Ale
> 
> 
> View attachment 227305


Is there anything on the bottom indicating it's American-made?  I always wonder with these if they're actually made over here or were imported from UK glasshouses.  We've got a decent number of round bottom bottles from Canada as well but since some soda bottlers here would order bottles from the UK I'm not sure where they were actually made.  In the case of Dewy's bottle the style of top and the markings on the base leave me little doubt that it's from the British Isles.


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Jul 8, 2021)

CanadianBottles said:


> Is there anything on the bottom indicating it's American-made?  I always wonder with these if they're actually made over here or were imported from UK glasshouses.  We've got a decent number of round bottom bottles from Canada as well but since some soda bottlers here would order bottles from the UK I'm not sure where they were actually made.  In the case of Dewy's bottle the style of top and the markings on the base leave me little doubt that it's from the British Isles.


Could have been made overseas, but I'd assume somewhere in the U.S. made this style too.


----------

